# moving my plants outdoors..



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 7, 2006)

I got plants goin in 24/7 light right now... if i move them outside do u think they would force flower its about 14/10 light cycle outside..... if i cut the light indoors to 18/6 or 16/8 do u think they would contiune to veg outdoors?

Can yall give me sum advice here thanks


----------



## Hick (Apr 9, 2006)

"I"...would cut the light to 18 hrs and start thinking about hardening off,...and hope for the best.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 9, 2006)

Ya ive been placing sum outdoors for a few hours is taht good hardening? they already had a fan blowing on them 24/7.. i got 18 hours of light indoors... and its maybe 13 or 14 hours outside.. do u think they will flower quickly or grow more foliage in veg... At the very least i think they would veg a few more weeks and then flower cause they are gettin pretty old now


----------



## Hick (Apr 10, 2006)

> been placing sum outdoors for a few hours is taht good hardening?


..yep..that's exactly what it is. Getting them adjusted to the harsh OD environment.

  How old are they?..Most likely, they will do fine. At worst, they will start to flower, then reveg. That can effect yeild, ect. But should be minimal,  I don't think it effects them nearlly as much as being put out a couple weeks into flower.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 10, 2006)

umm i had 3 go out. 2 were small about 6 inches or soo, still nice lil babies! and one big one about a foot tall almost mature in veg, so i think he will flower which is fine by me lol!!!!! or he can keep veggin. i dont want him to do both tho like u said. 

I hopes its a she tho!!!!... it got pretty cool this mourning i hope they didnt get shocked and die on me.. it wasnt frezzing at all but i had to go back inside and grab a sweater before goin to school this mouring it kinda cool now for sum reason cause it just started gettin hott again liek this last week... im gunna check on hopefully all 3's progress even tho they are at different sites.. wish me luck 

peace


----------

